# Good day bowfishing yesterday



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Caught dinner, a couple of tilapia. I still can't believe people actually pay money for these things.










Not even a twitch with that shot placement.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Cool. That's a couple pretty big ones.


----------

